# Do these eye issues sound familiar?



## lindsay0891 (Jan 10, 2013)

I haven't been diagnosed with Graves' but I am borderline hyperthyroid and have a lot of symptoms and I am wondering if some eye issues I have are related.
I went back to school yesterday and I noticed in class that I'm still having a problem I've had for a few years... I can't focus on the teacher or the board without blinking a million times, looking around instead of at one thing, etc. It almost irritates my eyes to focus on something. I can focus on the computer or a book, but if it's anything at a distance it bothers me. For some reason I'm fine when I'm driving, I think because you have to focus on so many different things rather than just one thing. I've also had an increase in eye floaters and they're really bad when I go outside for the first time during the day. And my eyes stay really dry, I can't go more than a few seconds without blinking.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

lindsay0891:

I have GED and the worst case several of my doctors have seen. If I were you I would get a TSI (blood test for graves) first. Unfortunately, thats what I had done last. That would tell you if you are susceptible for GED. Not all persons with graves, hyperthyroid or TSI will get GED so relax.

Dry eye is common even without thyroid involvement. "GenTeal" are great eye drops that help. You must only get eye drops without a preservative in them. I also apply vasoline on my eyelids it helps prevent pollutitents from entering your eyes.

It Maybe time for an eye exam to determine if prescription len's would help your vision focusing on your teacher. Try the drops for dry eye. I have trouble focusing when my eyes are dry. After applying the drops I can usually focus better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lindsay0891 said:


> I haven't been diagnosed with Graves' but I am borderline hyperthyroid and have a lot of symptoms and I am wondering if some eye issues I have are related.
> I went back to school yesterday and I noticed in class that I'm still having a problem I've had for a few years... I can't focus on the teacher or the board without blinking a million times, looking around instead of at one thing, etc. It almost irritates my eyes to focus on something. I can focus on the computer or a book, but if it's anything at a distance it bothers me. For some reason I'm fine when I'm driving, I think because you have to focus on so many different things rather than just one thing. I've also had an increase in eye floaters and they're really bad when I go outside for the first time during the day. And my eyes stay really dry, I can't go more than a few seconds without blinking.


Could be! It would serve you well to get an appt. w/an Ophthalmologist who has experience with Graves' Eye Disease!

Floaters were one of my very first signs.


----------

